# IRO 2 x 2



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

Just finished building this 2x2 "singlespeed," and took a few pics before the first ride.

Frame: IRO Jamie Roy
Fork: IRO
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Gelflow
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Headset: King NoThread
Bars: Profile stoker
Brake levers: Cane Creek 200tt
Brakes: Tektro long reach
Crankset and BB: RaceFace Compact Cadence
Chainrings: Blackspire 42, and Salsa 36
Cogs: Surly 16, 22 with cassette spacers
Rear skewer: Salsa with Surly chaintug 
Wheelset: Rolf
Tires: Michelin Race Pro


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

how'd that QR work out?


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

Cygnus said:


> Just finished building this 2x2 "singlespeed," ...


That, son, is a _dinglespeed_.


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

*Qr*



FatTireFred said:


> how'd that QR work out?


No problems, no slipping. that's actually the rolf quick release in the photo but i'm now using a salsa QR. both work fine with the surly chaintug. for a couple of years, i've been riding another 2x2 (mt bike) with a simlar set up like this with no QR issues. 

it takes about 20 seconds to stop, loosen QR, slide wheel a bit forward, move chain inboard or outboard, slide wheel back, tighten QR, and i'm on my way. i like this better than flip-flopping the wheel around.

I live at the top of a mile-long steep hill, which makes the climbing gear necessary. i like climbing in the 42x16 gear, but can't make it on really streep grades. the climbing gear (36x22) makes mountain road riding accessible.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*I love this 2x2 with QR concept.*

It's really making me think about building one myself.

Tell me a bit more about the hub/sprocket/lockring arrangement, anything special needed?

DannyBoy.


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

DannyBoy said:


> It's really making me think about building one myself.
> 
> Tell me a bit more about the hub/sprocket/lockring arrangement, anything special needed?
> 
> DannyBoy.


Not, no much special is needed:
1) hub and wheel: typical shimano type road wheel, replace cassette with 2 cogs (e.g., surly) that fit onto hub, spacers from a kit or old cassette to make two perfect chainlines. the cogs and spacers can then be tightened to the hub with a shimano or miche cassette lockring using a normal shimano cassette tool. 
2) frame with horizontal dropouts. i went with a 130 spaced frame (e.g., IRO, but there are others), i'm not sure if a more typical track frame (120mm) would have enough room for two cogs and a good chainline. i'd be interested if this would work on a traditional track frame.
3) chain tug and a quick release. perhaps many quick releases would work, but word is that salsa and shimano are strong enough to clamp down pretty hard. but with the chaintug in place, i don't crank it down hard anyway.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like a 4 speed with only 2 speeds that work and a retarded plan to change between gears.


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

*'retarded'?*



Killroy said:


> Looks like a 4 speed with only 2 speeds that work and a retarded plan to change between gears.


Thanks for your kind words about my bike, and about my intellectual ability. it's a 2 speed, with the other two combinations unnecessary and unintended. i need a climbing gear and a cruising gear.

"retarded"? or brilliant? no derailleur; perfect chainline. gear change faster than you can take a leak.


----------



## leeww (Apr 22, 2007)

Excellent stuff, nice set up !


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cygnus said:


> Thanks for your kind words about my bike, and about my intellectual ability. it's a 2 speed, with the other two combinations unnecessary and unintended. i need a climbing gear and a cruising gear.
> 
> "retarded"? or brilliant? no derailleur; perfect chainline. gear change faster than you can take a leak.



It's actually a cool bike. I wish I had one to commute with. I would be to lazy to shift it.


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*da bomb*

That thing is da bomb!!


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

My MTB is a dinglespeed. 38x20 for the trails, and 42x16 for cruising around town. Yours is way nicer- nice job.


----------



## kbabin (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice Ride!!!

Can you give more detail on:
1. What brand of spacer. 
2. The size of spacer between the 16 and 22
3. How you worked out the chain line(s)


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*advice*

I would love to do this to my geared roadie, but it is a campy rear hub...are there single sprockets that will fit a campy hub with spacers?


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

I never in my life thought I'd say this, but I think that bike might need a yellow chain.


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

*spacers, etc.*

last few questions:

spacers were from the spot kit at webcyclery and also mixed in a few from an old shimano cassette.
http://www.webcyclery.com/product.php?productid=16451&cat=402&page=1
webcyclery has other spacers. 

i don't know about a campy hub. you might have to take a cassette apart for the cogs and find enough spacers or make some. 

not sure which spacer i put between the two cogs. it would depend on the base width of the cogs. the surlys are pretty wide, so it was a pretty narrow one, maybe just 1 or 2mm. i tried to get the same spacing as between the two chainrings measured at the teeth, ~1/4" to keep an ideal chainline. 

mainly worked out the chainline for the cog spacing by eyeball from well behind the bike, also used a metal yard stick...after i installed the crankset. the double crankset is at a standard double chainline. 

yellow chain: i'm already worried about being mistaken for a tour winner (fairly unlikely, unless they ban all riders). besides, a yellow chain might be tough to keep clean.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Killroy said:


> Looks like a 4 speed with only 2 speeds that work and a retarded plan to change between gears.


This would be very accurate if it was a freewheel in the back and not fixed.

Being fixed though it is pretty cool


----------



## Johnnyquest (Jan 7, 2008)

I want to try this, looks awesome.


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

Just thought I'd bring this back up to see how this setup is working out for you, Cygnus, or if you did or think you would change anything. Is the frame working out well thus far?


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

*only the skewer*

thanks. the frame fits like a glove. i like light, stiff frames. the 2x2 concept is sound for me, because i value the virtues of a singlespeeding, but i live on a long, mile-long steep hill and need a climbing gear. and, i don't mind stopping for 30 seconds once a day to switch gears. i know this isn't for everybody. 

the only change i've made is to rotate my skewer on the rear wheel so that my quick release lever is on the same side as the chain tug (drive side)---it's somehow easier to grab that in one hand while i pull the wheel back in the other to tighten the chain. 

i may race this bike in a 160 mile route through the yukon to alaska in early summer (kluane--haines junction to haines). i rode the route last summer and founnd i could make it on my 42x16 even through the mountain passes, so i may temporarily make the 1x1 conversion for that race.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

Cygnus said:


> i may race this bike in a 160 mile route through the yukon to alaska in early summer (kluane--haines junction to haines). i rode the route last summer and founnd i could make it on my 42x16 even through the mountain passes, so i may temporarily make the 1x1 conversion for that race.


Hey Cygnus, 

I'll keep an eye out for that rig this year. I've never noticed a 1-speed out there, especially among the solo riders. Were you the only one last year?

Regards, 
Anthony


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

Good to here. I will be ordering a Jamie Roy tommrow and start thinking about gear ratios. I'm probably going to do a 2x2 with an Eno dual cog freewheel since I want to run the Iro track hubs. The ratio will be closer since my main purpose will be commuting and it's slightly downhill to work and slightly uphill back with only a 3mph or so average speed. I just want it tuned to keep my cadence up and not bog.


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

*kluane*



anthony.delorenzo said:


> Hey Cygnus,
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for that rig this year. I've never noticed a 1-speed out there, especially among the solo riders. Were you the only one last year?
> 
> ...


no, i skipped the race the last two years, although i did tour up there (skagway to haines) later in the summer on a mt bike 1 speed. for the race, i've been on 2 and 4 person teams but never solo, and i've always gone geared. i'm thinking about just cruising solo on the IRO 1 speed this year, not really treating it like a race and just enjoying the ride. i've never seen a one speed there either. the kluane is a great event, huh?


----------



## croscoe (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm really digging your bike. I'm looking at the Jamie Roy myself because it can accept 38mm tires. I like the no drop stoker bars too. It looks like a fun machine. Does the frame have braze-ons for a rear brake cable?


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

*not fixed, right?*



Lifelover said:


> This would be very accurate if it was a freewheel in the back and not fixed.
> 
> Being fixed though it is pretty cool


this isn't a fixed gear, is it?


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

It does have cable stops if that's what you're asking. They're mounted on the left side of the frame.

I should be getting my JR frame within the week! I won't be running 2x2 yet, but I'm still totally excited about getting this bike rolling!


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

*it's SS*



roseyscot said:


> this isn't a fixed gear, is it?


no, i'm using a typical shimano cassette compatible hub (freewheel) with spacers and surley cogs...so it's a single speed of sorts. fixed is fine, but i get a pain that shoots into my lower back if i ride on hills fixed too much. you could set up a bike like this fixed, though, with a different hub.

croscoe: yes, IRO JR frame has braze ons on the top tube for a rear brake cable and is rear brake drilled on the little horizontal bar between the seat stays, set up for long reach calipers.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

Hey Cygnus, 

My wife noticed that a rider called "42x16" had signed up for the Kluane Chilkat. She asked, "What does 42 times 16 mean? 672?"

Anyways, I explained what it meant. Just wondering if that is you?

Regards, 
Anthony


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

42 is the chainring size and 16 in the freewheel size. BTW, I'm loving the JR so far


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

*yep*

ZS: just saw your other post. really nice bike! maybe i'm probably not strong enough to really test the stiffness of this frame and fork. seems plenty stiff, but comfortable to me. i'm liking it. 

AD: yes, 42x16, that's me. we've had alot of snow this year, another foot this week, and are just now getting a bit of better riding weather. i've been on rollers and some mt biking but need to start getting in some serious road miles in the next two months. say hi if you pass me on the kluane!


----------

